# Хондрома или синдром Титце?



## Инна Кудряшова (14 Апр 2016)

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста, внести ясность в мой недуг. Я осенью занималась в тренажерном зале с гантелями кг по 8, правой рукой поднимала блин 10 кг для упражнений на пресс. Как-то почувствовала боль в грудной клетке справа от неловкого движения. С середины декабря появились боли в правой части грудной клетки от плечевого сустава до грудины. Боли несильные, блуждающие, то внутрь груди, то по ключице, то в плечо, как электр. токи. Сделала УЗИ молочных желез в декабре - все в норме. Лечила область от грудины до плеча "Вольтареном" мазь, "Диклофенак" табл. и 5 уколов. После уколов 95 % ощущений ушло. Это было в январе. В марте я почувствовала , что покалывает в месте прикрепления ребра к грудине и нащупала шишечку, чувствительную при надавливании. И чувствовалась скованность правого плечевого сустава. 05.04.16 я сделала МТР грудного отдела позвоночника с прицелом на грудину. В описании сказано, что нашли хондрому 13 мм на 6 мм в месте шишки, в позвоночнике грыжу 3 мм и несколько протрузий. Данные МРТ я выгрузила на этом сайте в альбом Кудряшова И.А., а скан заключения загружу завтра. Пожалуйста, определите это точно хондрома или все же воспаление хряща, которое можно вылечить. 3 дня назад начала мазать шишку и плевой сустав "бутадионом" и пить таб. "Индометацин" - вроде как лечит, не колет как раньше. Хирург во Владимире сказал, что это маленькая хондрома, удалять не надо и вы не должны ее чувствовать , есть и ладно. Но я ее чувствую , по 15 раз в день ее "проверяю" и это ухудшает мне жизнь. Грыжей и протрузиями займусь в ближайшее время.


----------



## La murr (14 Апр 2016)

*Инна Кудряшова*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

То есть проблема не в  боли, а в том что она есть?


----------



## Инна Кудряшова (15 Апр 2016)

Я ощущаю ее частым покалыванием в этом месте, иногда как бы жжет. в левой стороне от грудины все хорошо, а в правой что-то происходит. от противовоспалительных эффект есть - покалываний, жжения и дискомфорта уменьшаются. Вот я и думаю, может это воспалительный процесс, который подлежит лечению и излечится в итоге. Может, врач, читающий мрт , ошибся и это не хондрома, а воспаление. Или 2 вариант, воспалит. процесс в плечевом суставе и отдает в хондрому, поэтому я ее начала чувствовать

Я выложила в альбом мрт - https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/874/view, посмотрите, пожалуйста!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

Главное что бы не болело и не росло.
Полечить. И через год контроль.


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (9 Июн 2017)

@Инна Кудряшова, как успехи в лечении? Все наладилось?


----------

